# Frighteners Entertainment KICKS TUSHIIEEEEE



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, here's my kind of old story ive been meaning to post. 

I decided last minute that i HAD to get special effect contacts from Jeff, but this was the SUNDAY before Halloween, so i asked to make sure they would get here in time. Jeff said "Yes, and with time to spare(not exact quote)"

So they get her the 30th of october and im STOKED AS HELL! i pop the first one in after a bit of resistance, so my eye was a bit red so i though nothing of it, i get the second contact in and my eye was FREAKING out, i kept uncontrollable blinking and tearing and all this stuff, but i notice a white thing obstructing my vision on the left contact, so i take it out to have a look see... it turns out a bit of the paint or whatever (im very technical, aren't I!?!) kinda led to the center of the contact, it was tiny but when put in my sensitive eye made a huge difference, Halloween rolled around and i decide only to put the right one it. It freaked alot of people out!


The a couple of days after halloween i contacted Jeff, explaining my situation. He was MUCH more understanding than anyone else would have been. And i swear no more then a day or two i got a replacement pair! If i would have purchased from anywhere else it would have been "my problem". SO long story not so short, Their are so many reasons to buy from Frighteners Entertainment but a main reason is they will not screw you over!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the story, Emu. FE is one of those increasingly rare business people who understands the importance of good client service (and he's a nice guy, too)


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Jeff is good people!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

There is no doubt that Jeff knows how to treat people. I myself wouldnt blink an eye placing an order with him.
Thats great you got the replacements, as you said a lot of places would have not done that with that type of item.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes, we like Jeff!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Jeff's the MAN. Anyone who's done business with Jeff knows that EMU's experience is the norm. Keep up the good work Jeff.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

jeff who?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Gee thanks EMU!
It is nice to hear feedback...even if it's good.

Contacts are a serious purchase and your eyes are NOT replaceable!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

> your eyes are NOT replaceable!


Unless you are Tom Cruise in Minority Report.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

or a 3 axis skull.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

..or cataract surgery (although that's just the lens being replaced).


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

or a cornea transplant...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

He is also a good baby maker of what I have seen.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

jeff who?


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

hes the mad-man behind frighteners entertainment


----------

